# Does being on Disability allowance affect ones future employment prospects ?



## bullworth (6 Jul 2010)

I have a question on behalf of a good friend who has been suffering from post traumatic stress and depression for a few years.

Sorry I do not know the proper terms for these allowances.
He has been struggling  a lot for over 10 years but refuses to claim illness benefit. Everyone in the family and his doctor think it would  help him recover if he did not claim unemployment money but instead choose the disability payment as most of the time he would suffer panic attacks when visiting the unemployment office and go without money or food instead of claiming what he is entitled to. He has managed to find work but then the stress overwhelms him and he cannot function for months at a time. Its a very sad case as he is a very intelligent person and managed to get a first class degree albeit with some breaks in between due to stress.

My question is can  a potential employer find out  that he has been on disability  via a medical check etc ?
He chooses to always live in hope of recovery  and his biggest worry is that if he finally manages to overcome his problems he will be rendered unemployable by any good employer and also find it difficult to get a visa to Australia, the USA etc as they will find out.

Can someone knowledgeable about such matters please advise ?


----------



## Moral Ethos (6 Jul 2010)

> My question is can  a potential employer find out  that he has been on  disability  via a medical check etc ?


Nope. Not a chance anyone outside of the government could find out.


----------



## bullworth (7 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> Nope. Not a chance anyone outside of the government could find out.



Don't some companies ask for a medical checkup and medical records when hiring ?

So for example  a company doctor might see his personal records as a condition of getting the job  and then recommend him as unsuitable for the position  ?


----------



## Moral Ethos (8 Jul 2010)

They can ask for medical history. I don't see how they could find out you were getting SW.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jul 2010)

His SW status is protected under the Data Protection Act; he would have to give permission to a third party (outside of a government dept) to get that inormation.


----------



## bullworth (14 Nov 2010)

Welfarite said:


> His SW status is protected under the Data Protection Act; he would have to give permission to a third party (outside of a government dept) to get that inormation.



so if applying for a visa he might have to sign a form allowing them to obtain this information ?


----------



## Mommah (28 Nov 2010)

His employment history will be patchy which will cause questions.
If he does a medical he is supposed to be honest about his history and the medications he is on.
The only way to avoid the standard questions is to lie.

People with a history of mental illness are often very secretive about it and I totally understand why. There is a HUGE stigma surrounding it even though 1 in 4 of us are on some mental illness spectrum at any one time.

Personally I think he is better being honest about his disability.
Perhaps he could get sort of sponsored job placement through somewhere like Rehab, where his employer would make allowances for his problems.

I know someone who had applied for disability allowance and put down depression (the real diagnosis was schizophrenia) When the assessor arrived to check them out at home they were singing away while washing the dishes! That person has been on disability for the last few years and is now back in uni as a mature student and enjoying it very much.
They have chosen a course that might provide jobs for someone with their history.

I watched a fantastic programme about an American teacher with tourettes syndrome recently. He got an interview from everyone he sent his cv to, but once they met him and his tics no-one would give him a job, until he happened upon a principal who understood the condition.

He went on to win teacher of the year or something in the US and had a great career. However he couldn't hide his problems

To scamming jobs....many many genuine wheelchair users can stand and take a few steps....but are not independantly mobile outdoors or long distances.  That still counts as a disability.

.


----------

